
Spotify Announces Launch of Line-In - ingve
https://news.spotify.com/us/2018/03/12/spotify-announces-launch-of-line-in/
======
fenwick67
Great, another company I can work for without pay!

~~~
crsv
There's always these super salty style comments - everyone is entitled to
their perspective I guess-- but I think there's some people that would use and
enjoy this tool very much. They'll probably contribute a great deal and they
will be draw great satisfaction from the transaction, which was only enabled
by the tool existing.

------
ct0
This is a good thing for Spotify. Highlighting how well some dark libraries
were organized, I can only imagine this will help AI recommendations in the
future.

